# SDKID'S BUILDS AND W.I.P.



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

well i havent started building yet. so far i ave done one model and i am expecting another model kit in the mail. 
































it wont be here for another 2 weeks  but in the mean time i have bought this bad boy and have started on it :biggrin: 








this is the stance im going with. i wanted to notch and slma this badboy to the ground but my local hobby shop does not sell styrene so ima go with this stance. pretty sic looking
























im gonna take my time on this one. so far today i put the frame and suspension together and primered it. next ima work on the motor and work my self up slowly from there making sure every step is done correctly and neatly, unlike my impala, finished it in about 2 days.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Bro


I need to warn ya about that kit. ITs a major issue too. The front glass may not fit as it may be too small and the rear glass may be to big. The couple i had and tried to build had this issue. Looks good so far. Take it slow and work up your skills


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 29 2009, 07:03 PM~14333721
> *Hey Bro
> I need to warn ya about that kit. ITs a major issue too. The front glass may not fit as it may be too small and the rear glass may be to big. The couple i had and tried to build had this issue. Looks good so far. Take it slow and work up your skills
> *


thanks for the warning homie, i will be sure to be aware of that. its appreciated


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

small update. got it all primered out. gonna paint it later. still gotta finish up motor and interior and buy paint and paint brushes for small details


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great. The bed looks good never could get that straight. As fer the windows fit them in before you paint it  I think it looks good so far.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14334274
> *Looks great. The bed looks good never could get that straight. As fer the windows fit them in before you paint it   I think it looks good so far.
> *


thanks homie, i appreciate the comments. makess me wana build more


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

O.K., HERE IS A QUICK MOCK UP OF WHAT TYPE OF SETUP I WANT TO DO IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. COMMENTS AND TIPS WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANKS


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i think flatten the woofers and the thing in the center of the bed floor and center the tv screen. Think it would look good with that but then again yyou could mount the woofers to the bedsides.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NOT BAD HOMIE


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14336514
> *i think flatten the woofers and the thing in the center of the bed floor and center the tv screen. Think it would look good with that but then again yyou could mount the woofers to the bedsides.
> *


yeah im planning on mounting the woofers on the sides and the amplifier and the tv will be centerd perfectly. as i said its only a quick and fast mock up


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14336529
> *NOT BAD HOMIE
> *


thanks, this is only my second build so far. planning on making it as clean as possible. just need to learn what polishing paint is and how to do it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

polishing paint is when you paint a car and spray it in clear(more than one coat) and then when it has orange peal you take sand paper like 1500 to 2000 sand it lightly and polish it out with like 3m polish or such. I cant really tell ya how to do it beond that. What will need to be watched is the caution on sand through.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 PM~14336974
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


ima paint this one mettalic silver and slap em sickass skull decals on it when i get em! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 29 2009, 11:22 PM~14337005
> *ima paint this one mettalic silver and slap em sickass skull decals on it when i get em! :biggrin:
> *



uh do you have a mop here cause i am drooling right now. :biggrin:  Sounds good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is gonna look sweet bro. Impala looks good too!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments homies! so far i read and went through mini's new school of modeling and im fixing some little details like sanding the motor to make it loo even and getting rid of the seams in the bck fenders of the truck by sanding them down :biggrin: .


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

so before when i put the bed together you can see that the fenders did not line up perfectly with the bed and left gap inbetween the lights. also the fender was a bit higher than the bed so i grabbed some sandpaper and got to work.
BEFORE:
























also got rid of some body lines in the front








AFTER:
























:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 12:22 AM~14337005
> *ima paint this one mettalic silver and slap em sickass skull decals on it when i get em! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. they'll look sick. Cut the decals close before you put em on, i like to figure out how they are gonna lay out then cut em and apply em. 

These decals are real strong too...just put em in water for a 40 seconds or less. It doesnt hurt to leave em in there longer, i just dont like waiting. You can also just use a wet rag and set the back of them on the rag so it soaks it up. They'll slide right off. 

When you look at the strip, dont look at it as one whole peice, i look at it as a bunch of faces. Then cut em out and place em where you want em. They'll look good!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 30 2009, 12:51 PM~14341570
> *Hell yeah. they'll look sick. Cut the decals close before you put em on, i like to figure out how they are gonna lay out then cut em and apply em.
> 
> These decals are real strong too...just put em in water for a 40 seconds or less. It doesnt hurt to leave em in there longer, i just dont like waiting. You can also just use a wet rag and set the back of them on the rag so it soaks it up. They'll slide right off.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE TIP KIRBY! I WILL BE SURE TO CUT THEM OUT AND PLACE SOME HERE AND THERE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 01:54 PM~14341593
> *THANKS FOR THE TIP KIRBY! I WILL BE SURE TO CUT THEM OUT AND PLACE SOME HERE AND THERE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, you'll get the hang of it. They are very easy to work with...if you dont like the way it sits...wet it and move it lol. 

You're builds looking good so far bro. I've used rims like those on a build of mine once. I'll pm ya the pic, it turned out okay.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good so far. I forgot to tell you about those mold lines. I cant wait to see it painted with the skulls on it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Delete some of your pms bro. Your inbox is full.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 30 2009, 04:16 PM~14343455
> *Delete some of your pms bro. Your inbox is full.
> *



if your talking to me i just emptied it even though it wasnt full


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 01:50 PM~14342086
> *Looks good so far. I forgot to tell you about those mold lines. I cant wait to see it painted with the skulls on it.
> *


mold lines were easy to take care of. it was the first thing on my head when i pulled it outta the box.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 05:48 PM~14344429
> *mold lines were easy to take care of. it was the first thing on my head when i pulled it outta the box.lol
> *



thats good. Now i rembered the other thing. The injector marks. They are round circles either raised or alittle low. Thats another thing that should be removed  I am kinda jelouse i bet you actully worked on your model unlike me :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 05:50 PM~14344454
> *thats good. Now i rembered the other thing. The injector marks. They are round circles either raised or alittle low. Thats another thing that should be removed   I am kinda jelouse i bet you actully worked on your model unlike me :biggrin:
> *


lol, so where r these marks located?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 05:54 PM~14344503
> *lol, so where r these marks located?
> *




i dont have a cab to loook at at the moment. They tend to be located on the inside of the roof, sometimes on the frame, inside the tops of the fenders. and other spots. They are easy to spot if you primer it. They looks like little circles either raised or alittle in. Sometimes they are sorrounded by flash or little moldlines.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 05:59 PM~14344552
> *i dont have a cab to loook at at the moment. They tend to be located on the inside of the roof, sometimes on the frame, inside the tops of the fenders. and other spots. They are easy to spot if you primer it. They looks like little circles either raised or alittle in. Sometimes they are sorrounded by flash or little moldlines.
> *


oh, ok cool. i will be sure to take care of that.thanks again. :biggrin: sucks man i cant start building the engine until i get paint. i dont want to paint it all one color and i need paint for the frame. i still have a long ways to go nd im at a halt right now.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 06:02 PM~14344579
> *oh, ok cool. i will be sure to take care of that.thanks again. :biggrin:  sucks man i cant start building the engine until i get paint. i dont want to paint it all one color and i need paint for the frame. i still have a long ways to go nd im at a halt right now.lol
> *




I dont know how much $$$ you got right now but if you got a wal mart close by go to them. They have a nice selection of cheap paints normaly in blue cans. I know they got cheap primer for $1.12 flat black and gloss black for like 97 cents and i think various other colors like red and blue for like $1.12. Maybe this will help. Normaly if i just use the red for engines the can will last me 6 months maybe 5 depending how many i paint.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14344605
> *I dont know how much $$$ you got right now but if you got a wal mart close by go to them. They have a nice selection of cheap paints normaly in blue cans. I know they got cheap primer for $1.12 flat black and gloss black for like 97 cents and i think various other colors like red and blue for like $1.12. Maybe this will help. Normaly if i just use the red for engines the can will last me 6 months maybe 5 depending how many i paint.
> *


YEAH! thos r the ones i always buy :biggrin: look at my impala i bought the 96 cents royal blue and used it on that. came out pretty nice but i didnt put a clear coat on it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14344695
> *YEAH! thos r the ones i always buy :biggrin:  look at my impala i bought the 96 cents royal blue and used it on that. came out pretty nice but i didnt put a clear coat on it
> *



Really thats the blue? Looks good. Guess i know where 5 bucks will be going on the next wally mart visit :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 06:35 PM~14344891
> *Really thats the blue? Looks good. Guess i know where 5 bucks will be going on the next wally mart visit :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: people say that the cheap paint looks horrible but realy its not. its ok but good for small detaild like the motor or the muffler


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 06:38 PM~14344931
> *X2  :biggrin:  people say that the cheap paint looks horrible but realy its not. its ok but good for small detaild like the motor or the muffler
> *



cheap paint no good? jeah right. That stuff is the best. The only expensive paint i got is my fill and sand primer. my clear, my testor actual colors and well my hok stuff but the rest is all cheap stuff.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

HERES A LITTLE SNEAK PEEK OF WHATS TO COME LATER ON! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man homie thats sweet. Everything looks clean. Is the silver on the cab from walmart too? Looks smooth.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 2 2009, 01:08 PM~14363791
> *man homie thats sweet. Everything looks clean. Is the silver on the cab from walmart too? Looks smooth.
> *


nah, i bought the silver from the hoby shop, its a testors spray can.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

HERE IS AN UPDATE OF WHAT I GOT SO FAR. COMMENTS AND CRITICIZATION WELCOME, TIPS TOO!
























GOT SOME DECALS IN THE MAIL AND SOME SPEAKERS TODAY. THANKS KIRBY!
































HERES A NEW MOCK UP OF THE SETUP THATS GOING IN THE BACK OF THE BED. LET ME KNOW WHAT YA HOMIES THINK!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool shit bro. Its lookin good! 

Straighten that bed up some, them speakers are what I'm meanin. 

I dunno bout the sub in the middle of the bed but if that truck was a 1:1 it would be hittin hard! I like it so far. 

You get them signs yet from walmart yet? The sub box on my thread (hobby shop van) is a custom made sub box. I used for sale sign plastic for it.  

Keep buildin and take your time, its comin out nice.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 4 2009, 12:15 AM~14378022
> *Cool shit bro. Its lookin good!
> 
> Straighten that bed up some, them speakers are what I'm meanin.
> ...


thanks man, yeah got bout 5 of them for sale signs. oh, dont worry ima mold in the speakers using bondo and the subs gonna be glued in with testors glue.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

truck looks really good bro...... 

a quick tip if you get yourself a tamiya stand it will help out when you paint they are cheap like 20 bucks and worth every penny......










they are like 17% off on this site 
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tam/tam74522.htm


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 04:06 PM~14381344
> *truck looks really good bro......
> 
> a quick tip if you get yourself a tamiya stand it will help out when you paint they are cheap like 20 bucks and worth every penny......
> ...



or you can make one. cheap too. I got some scrap wood boards and used coat hangers to make those little holders. I have had them for like 4 years now and they are great.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14377572
> *HERE IS AN UPDATE OF WHAT I GOT SO FAR. COMMENTS AND CRITICIZATION WELCOME, TIPS TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


put some candy red over it all :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

small update. been busy lately but what i did so far was put the exhaust in finished the motor and all and almost finished the cab. the front window is wayyyyyyyyyy to small. still gotta put the side ones in and the back, besides that this is all i got down.








































as for the back i need help. i sanded down the sides to much. so how do i fill in the gap!? please help.thanks. whats in red is what i sanded down too much and now there is a gap on both ends.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I would have expected u to take me alittle serious on the window :uh: but to fix it i have seen some people a small thin peice of styren and glue it to the bottom of the window. I will build one in a few weeks and i will just take my saw blade and slice through the roof. Maybe someone here has another tip to fix this problem?


Looks good so far bro. I cant wait to see it done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, since you already have the bed painted, and Im sure you dont wanna fuck anything up, I would probably just take the piece out that has the gaps and add some styrene to each side. Test fit it, file it down to fit it in nice and snug and then add some filler to even up the piece and go from there. Or something like that.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got a new model in the mail today from mitch, thanks! its a 94 sonoma sls. it has everything except the rear axcel so if anyone has one plese let me know. im planning on notching this one but in the mean while i got these mock up pics. this is my first notch so if someone can give me a quick minilesson on how to notch/ lower the front wheels that would be cool. im getting a longbed f150 and some styrene in the mail next week so mean while i wait for that i will do body work. some pics tell me which style you guys fellin. thanks :biggrin: 








STYLE #1








STYLE#2








STYLE#3


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

if anything style 2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Style #2....  Unless you cut the fenders out and plan on baggin it, then style #3


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah i was diggin style #2. it looks like my friends bagged sonoma but his is a step side.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

modified the front suspension a bit. i made the spindles or what ever it is that holds the tire higher up in the frame so it can sit lower.

before









after


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends what kind of notch u looking to do. There are couple kinds there is the regular c notch were u just take some out of the frame and there is the minitruck c notch which is for the rear bagging of the rear(seen on my 60 chevy truck in my build thread). Let me know which one u wanna do and i will try and teach.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like style 2, but I agree if you notch the rear and cut out the wheel wells, then you could probably lay frame with style 3.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14521870
> *I like style 2, but I agree if you notch the rear and cut out the wheel wells, then you could probably lay frame with style 3.
> *



Yeah if you cut out the wheelwells and the floor between them and notch it like my 60 you could get that thing to lay frame  I like the second and third rims so...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 17 2009, 11:28 PM~14508201
> *modified the front suspension a bit. i made the spindles or what ever it is that holds the tire higher up in the frame so it can sit lower.
> 
> before
> ...


Most of the time for little stuff like this lil bro, you can actually do a spindle flip, which works most times for a good drop. It's just where you basically flip the spindle around and adjust the a-arms so that it sits lower. So far it's looking real good. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the coments guys. i did the spindle flip in the front and now the front lays frame with the 13's. as for the back sdrodder it would be cool if u can show me the way u notched your 60 chevy, thats what im shootin for, but ima stick with 13's and ima do a minitruck notch and drop on the next project im going to be doing, a f-150 longbed.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 20 2009, 12:52 PM~14526437
> *thanks for the coments guys. i did the spindle flip in the front and now the front lays frame with the 13's. as for the back sdrodder it would be cool if u can show me the way u notched your 60 chevy, thats what im shootin for, but ima stick with 13's and ima do a minitruck notch and drop on the next project im going to be doing, a f-150 longbed.
> *



Hey homie. If you can get me a picture of the overall frame with the rear axel mounted and the bed inside i can draw out what u gotta cut


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2009, 01:22 PM~14526799
> *Hey homie. If you can get me a picture of the overall frame with the rear axel mounted and the bed inside i can draw out what u gotta cut
> *


thats my problem, my kit didnt come with an axcel so im on the lookout for one. :tears: but i hope i can find one cause theres alot of cool people on here :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 20 2009, 01:32 PM~14526920
> *thats my problem, my kit didnt come with an axcel  so im on the lookout for one. :tears: but i hope i can find one cause theres alot of cool people on here :biggrin:
> *



ah shit homie my bad i forgot about that. When u get the axel or somethign for the rear let me know and i will draw out what u gotta cut and tell ya what ya gotta do. To get it right though u need to have the axel atleast sitting on the frame and centered in the wheel wells.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2009, 01:38 PM~14527017
> *ah shit homie my bad i forgot about that. When u get the axel or somethign for the rear let me know and i will draw out what u gotta cut and tell ya what ya gotta do. To get it right though u need to have the axel atleast sitting on the frame and centered in the wheel wells.
> *


yeah thanks man. ima go to yard sales and see if i can find any built models to serv as donors


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

If your not to much in a hurry and u wanna meet me at nnl i will probably show my friend how to do a minitruck c notch and maybe a z if you want you could bring the truck and if u shouldnt have found an axel u can maybe find something at the show and i could actaully draw it on the car for you and maybe u can watch when(if) i do the notch to another car.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what nnl u going to


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 20 2009, 03:33 PM~14528294
> *what nnl u going to
> *



the lower left coast nnl here in the san diego area


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool i might see u there if i can get the money together


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14528456
> *cool i might see u there if i can get the money together
> *



I can bring everything i have with the trans am and we could work something out. It wouldnt be that hard to find me i think i will stick out like a sore thumb lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14527084
> *If your not to much in a hurry and u wanna meet me at nnl i will probably show my friend how to do a minitruck c notch and maybe a z if you want you could bring the truck and if u shouldnt have found an axel u can maybe find something at the show and i could actaully draw it on the car for you and maybe u can watch when(if) i do the notch to another car.
> *


 sup guys just got back from filming some stuff at encinitas. yo, weres the next nnl taking place? i wana go to one.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:05 PM~14551410
> *sup guys just got back from filming some stuff at encinitas. yo, weres the next nnl taking place? i wana go to one.
> *




you homie its in kerny mesa i think. Darkside customs started a nnl whos going thread and there is a flyer there. let me find the link and post it here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=489102&st=0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:15 PM~14551513
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=489102&st=0
> *



he beat me to it lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

just bought some stuff of ebay. a 97 revell ford f-159 xlt long bed and some 1/8 stryene plastic square tubeing so you can ecpect something later on next week. as for the sonoma im off to walmart for some paint and other supplies so theres gonna be some progress pics up tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:38 PM~14551770
> *just bought some stuff of ebay. a 97 revell ford f-159 xlt long bed and some 1/8 stryene plastic square tubeing so you can ecpect something later on next week. as for the sonoma im off to walmart for some paint and other supplies so theres gonna be some progress pics up tonight! :biggrin:
> *


i ment f-150. lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:38 PM~14551770
> *just bought some stuff of ebay. a 97 revell ford f-159 xlt long bed and some 1/8 stryene plastic square tubeing so you can ecpect something later on next week. as for the sonoma im off to walmart for some paint and other supplies so theres gonna be some progress pics up tonight! :biggrin:
> *



nice bro. Cant wait to see some more projects :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

here are some progress pics of the sonoma. i shaved off the tailgate handle in the back and in the progress of shaving off the rear corner lights, the 3rd light and door handles. many will not notice but i shaved the front bumper in the front nice and smooth. the front has the spindle over the arm and this is how it sits as of now. im still looking for a rear axcel, the wheels in the back in this pis are just sitting there. more to come later, just taking it easy for now.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

THOSE UGLY LOOKING SPOTS ON THE TRUCK ARE PICES OF TAPE HOLDING THE BODY KIT ON! SO DONT WORRY BOUT THOSE SPOTS, LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so i began the shaving progress already. shaved off the handles, tail gate handle, 3rd beake light, rear caroner lights and thats bout it for now. still waiting on a axcel and styrene.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

oh and also the gas tank was shaved off. still dont know if i should close up the tailgate or not. would it look right? i dont know, u guys tell me. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I would say leave the tail gate as is but then again thats just me lol. Looking good bro. Doing a great job.

Just a question for you. The putty u use is red is it the stuff that u get from wal mart in a tube? If it is i have the same kind and wanna warn u do some more coats as that stuff tends to shrink alittlebit and if you put 2 coats on sometimes it will cover better.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 03:01 PM~14562523
> *I would say leave the tail gate as is but then again thats just me lol. Looking good bro. Doing a great job.
> 
> Just a question for you. The putty u use is red is it the stuff that u get from wal mart in a tube? If it is i have the same kind and wanna warn u do some more coats as that stuff tends to shrink alittlebit and if you put 2 coats on sometimes it will cover better.
> *


 thanks man and i use bondo, the ones that come in a big can. its red cause i added way to much hardener.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14562599
> *thanks man and i use bondo, the ones that come in a big can. its red cause i added way to much hardener.lol
> *




oh ok. I know that stuff. I used it before till i switched over to the 10 dollar putty that has less waste than the can and is eaier to use. Yeah if you ever get the bondo spot putty beware of the shrinkage.  Sonoma is looking bitchin bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 08:02 PM~14565471
> *oh ok. I know that stuff. I used it before till i switched over to the 10 dollar putty that has less waste than the can and is eaier to use. Yeah if you ever get the bondo spot putty beware of the shrinkage.   Sonoma is looking bitchin bro.
> *


gotta be carefull with the spot putty. its ment to be applied in small thin layers to cover up scratches and stuff, i have used that stuff before to fill in scratches and stuff.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14566595
> *gotta be carefull with the spot putty. its ment to be applied in small thin layers to cover up scratches and stuff,  i have used that stuff before to fill in scratches and stuff.
> *



yeah i have done it too but somehow it keeps shrinking lol. I just use it sometimes now. this 10 dollar putty pouch with hardener and all goes a long way in filling small scratches and doing majore work.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ahh, today mean while i waited for bondo to dry and shit i was trying to learn a new trick on my bmx bike. i also bmx. ima post up some videos on here just for shits and giggles. im the kid with the red gt bmx and with the purple eastern. i own both. the vids with the red bike are old and the vids with the purple bike are new. the red one was 30 pounds and the purple is 24.

FOOTJAM TAILWHIP ATTEMPT
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
ENCINITAS EDIT
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
CHULA VISTA BIKING EDIT
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sggRaGFderw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
SO WHEN IM NOT ON LIL IM DOING THIS! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

WOOPS HERE ARE THE LINKS
FOOTJAM TAILWHIP ATTEMPT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sggRaGFderw
ENCINITAS EDIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK-SZXnh9ZI
CHULA VISTA EDIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDGyws5DdNI
:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i used to bmx alittle. Just got down the wheelies and some small stuff and then stopped.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14567078
> *i used to bmx alittle. Just got down the wheelies and some small stuff and then stopped.
> *


LOL, I TOOK IT WAY PAST THOSE LEVELS. IMA SERIOUS RIDER AND NOW WHEN MY BIKE IS SCREWED OR WHEN NO ONE CAN RIDE I BUILD MODEL CARS AND TRUCKS. SO FAR I LIKE IT


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i finaly found some interest in my 55 cameo again. so i fixed the back of the bed. i tried to sand off the paint but it aint working out so ima dunk it in brake fluid. i have never done it before so is there anyone here who can explain to me the basics of it and so on? thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 24 2009, 04:27 PM~14572563
> *i finaly found some interest in my 55 cameo again. so i fixed the back of the bed. i tried to sand off the paint but it aint working out so ima dunk it in brake fluid. i have never done it before so is there anyone here who can explain to me the basics of it and so on? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


u put in in then take it out when the paints weak.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2009, 02:28 PM~14572571
> *u put in in then take it out when the paints weak.
> *


that simple, dam ok man thanks.lol. when the paint is weak do i like use a brush to brush it off or just scrape it off


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

if its weak enough u can just slide it off with ur hand, scraping will scratch the plastick, u can also use an old tootherbrush


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2009, 02:31 PM~14572605
> *if its weak enough u can just slide it off with ur hand, scraping will scratch the plastick, u can also use an old tootherbrush
> *


ok, thanks homie. your help is greatly appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok got a little work done today. im swaping the wire wheels to the custom option that came with the kit. i think they look sick. i found a axcel to day. came from a dodge viper truck so i had to cut it down to size big time. now im just waiting for styrene so i can notch it. oh and the red paint on the cab was used to find pinholes in the bondo and to makesure that the shaved tailights were not noticeable so thats not gonna be the final color. sofar heres were im at.
















































oh and i got three more kits coming in the mail! a f-150 longbed, 99 chevy and a slammed toyota so ima have alot on my hands and yes all are gonna be notched even though one kit comes notched already.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok i got a new axcel chopped it up and fit it into place. heres the stance i got and the back of the frame is notched alittle to make it sit lower. sofar igot this and the bed is at work right now. im sticking on the body kit on it.

































ALSO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK. SHOULD I STICK WITH THESE RIMS OR GO BACK TO 13'S. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO, BOTH LOOK SICK ON IT. THANKS


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

finished the back now i can get on to paint! ima primer it but the color is undecided. probaly a lime green. now that ima get that outta the way i can fiinally finish it and get prepared for the next few projects.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn homie. Thats i dont know what to call it besides awsome. U did i a nice job on that one and i didnt expect it to only need a little c in the frame to get it to lay on the ground. Nice work homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks very nice bro!! Bodywork is turning out great. As far as the rims go, I would try to find a larger set. Let me see what I can find in my parts box. Give me a little bit, but I might just have something that will work for that truck.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments homies. well primered everything tonight. pics tommorow afternoon after school. yeah i started school so now ima be busy but im still gonna build, makes me happy to be able to share my work wiith you guys on lil. gotta fill in some holes in da body kit and make some door outlines. i didnt realize that the bondo covered it up :ugh: but i hope its an easy fix


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

I GOT SOME STYRENE IN THE MAIL TODYA. IT CAME JUST IN TIME BECAUSE I ALSO GOT MY F-150 IN THE MAIL.








JUST IN TIME FOR THE BODY DROP!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok i got the sonoma primered out but a very big problem came up. thid morning brfore i hit up school i paint the tub, i come back home and its gone! im guessing my dog took it and i searched everywhere for and have not found it. so im in need of one of those. besides that i got the front of the f150 dropped and working on the back. tell me what ya guys thonk so far, thanks.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Lookin good hoime , jus work on getting those door lines bak and the sonoma will b good. F-150 is off to a good start too. Im getting the urge to get another one going in my shop, but I think Il c how the Courier turns out LOL :biggrin: . Keep up the good work bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 09:27 PM~14633915
> *Lookin good hoime  , jus work on getting those door lines bak and the sonoma will b good. F-150 is off to a good start too. Im getting the urge to get another one going in my shop, but I think Il c how the Courier turns out LOL  :biggrin: . Keep up the good work bro
> *


thanks for the comment man. ima try to get them door lines on. i already know the paint. a mix if lime green and some pearl white. body kit green and the rest white :biggrin: what ya think bout that color choice? is it ok


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Flip that bro, body kit white, body green, Probably a better combo that way :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

dadaumn thats lucking sick bro. The body on that sonoma is clean bro for your first custom. Great job bro. That f-150 is looking pretty cool too. If i may give you a tip for both. On the sonoma i would straigthen out the line of the cutout for the axel pumpkin in the bed. And on the f-150 do u cant it to totaly drop frame? if so widen the notch area out alittle more.  But anyway bro both cars are looking sweet.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

this is my first notch so if my scratch built notch looks bad, remember its my first. besides that i cut the bottom of the frame a bit to make it sit lower. notched the rear and working on the front suspension. might be expecting a 94 impala, 94 impala parts, in the mail next week. im also looking for Boulevard Rims if anyone has them. i got cash and parts for trade. let me know how im doing so far! thanks homies


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

in case you were thinking bout the sonoma i started on the interior. i found out the motor is incomplete so ima have to find a new one to drop in. makeing the door lines proves to be hard so im going to make them with a finepoint sharpie. so far heres where i am.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looking good bro. I got an idea for you to get the door lines done. It takes time but it may be worth it. What u do is u lay 2 peices of tape on top of another then do that for 2 peices(2 peices of tape 2 layers each) and lay each peice on the left and right side of the door line. Then take your number 11 exacto blade and slowly scribe down starting where it filled up. Takes a while to do and sometimes u slip and scratch but those are easy to fill


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the tip. i tried using a hobby knife today but since its bondo a whole piece would come off around the doorline area but i will try what you said. thanks man


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 5 2009, 10:07 PM~14689670
> *thanks for the tip. i tried using a hobby knife today but since its bondo a whole piece would come off around the doorline area but i will try what you said. thanks man
> *



even if the whole peice came off dont see it as bad. If the whole thing comes off course it will mean alittle more work but then u are able to putty it so that u still have the door line. Even if you putty it shut and u notice it before the bondo hardens u can scribe in the door line


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. For a first time notching, that came out really well. Just remember, measure everything twice and cut once. Save yourself some time. I like where this is going.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14689811
> *Looks good bro. For a first time notching, that came out really well. Just remember, measure everything twice and cut once. Save yourself some time. I like where this is going.
> *


yeah i will be able to do that next time. i did this sloppy but it was a first and i was experimenting with different ways of cutting styrene. but now that i know how i will do much more better on my next notch. next time might be tommorow or friday. hint, hint, hint :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Notch looks good. Heres a couple things though, when u put cross braces in (like what you did on the top part) make sure u line both sides evenly wit the piceces u r glueing it to. Then add a little bondo, sand, and it will be a seemless frame. It seems like alot of work, but as you do it more it will come natural. Im now able to knock out a full base frame and notch in one day!!!! LOL Keep it up bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

framedragger is right. The first one is always the one that takes the longest. My 60 chevy truck frame took about 2-4 days to get it the way i wanted it with all the joint lines smoothed out and such. So whats this about a hint on friday maybe some progress??? :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok, thanks for the comments guys. oh and as for that hint i got this in the mail today. i still dont know what ima do with it still but i think i will get ceative when i get sdroders donker rims. unless yyou guys have some recomedations on what to do to this truck. as i said it is undecided what ima do to it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I built one of those a couple yrs ago. Its a good kit. Jus take your time and really think of an idea for this one, one word CREATIVE LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks, ima try to come up with somethin. next week i should be expexting a impala and a hotrod truck and a caprice. ive only done a car once so i decided to order 2 and make somethin, so nxt week should be different. as for the chevy im thinking donker status. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Its good to mix things up wit cars and trucks, that way u dont get burned out on one thing. If your going donk status wit the truck, dont lift it an put those crazy rims on it lol. If u lift it find some mud tires, and if u lower it dont use oversize rims.....jus my opinion


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Wes on that.
Couple of pics for you for inspiration


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like u staking stuff up bro lol. Still waiting on your money order(seems to take a while right now with the post office). Cant wait to see what u come up with all those trucks and cars. Darkside posted some sweet rides that could be built out of that 99.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics homie. oh and sdroder your money order went out yesterday. i ran outta stamps and the post office was closed wensday afternoon so i had to wait till thursday. should be there soon.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 7 2009, 08:11 PM~14707743
> *thanks for the pics homie. oh and sdroder your money order went out yesterday. i ran outta stamps and the post office was closed wensday  afternoon so i had to wait till thursday. should be there soon.
> *



its all good bro. I just wanted to let u know. Last time it took 2 weeks for a check to come in so i wanted to let u know.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 7 2009, 09:10 PM~14708190
> *its all good bro. I just wanted to let u know. Last time it took 2 weeks for a check to come in so i wanted to let u know.
> *


hell no it does not take 2 weeks more like 2 days siince im in cali, so no long wait for you bro! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 7 2009, 10:46 PM~14708899
> *hell no it does not take 2 weeks more like 2 days siince im in cali, so no long wait for you bro! :biggrin:
> *



i am not jokeing it took 2 weeks for a check to come from north cali down to me :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 7 2009, 11:03 PM~14709045
> *i am not jokeing it took 2 weeks for a check to come from north cali down to me :0
> *


thats all gonna change in 2 days :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 7 2009, 11:08 PM~14709089
> *thats all gonna change in 2 days :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ITs all good.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 7 2009, 11:12 PM~14709122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ITs all good.
> *


woops, i mean thee since mail aint delivered on sunday. lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so far i notched the rear of the chevy and found some rims for it. i also built the motor and did some work on the interior. still gotta work on the front suspension. i already got the colors for it. ima paint it a pumkin orange. the sonoma is still in the works. i got the f-150 to lay frame completely so now i gotta cut out the front fenders and complete it. pics later. let me know what you all think bout my choice or rims. i still have to look for the third one.lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dont worry bout the notch in da back and the driver seat. i already cleaned them up after looking at these pictures. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good so far bro, not my first choice in rims but thats jus me LOL. A little advice for when u go to lay the front end......the interior WILL NOT allow it lay completely flat. When I did mine I had to cut alot down in the interior, and the firewall had to b cut down considerably. Dont get frusterated wit it though, and u might find a better way to do it than I did lol  Keep it going


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. I agree with Wes on that wheel choice. I would go with something else rim wise. Also, if you want it to lay out more, I would cut those front wheel wells out in the engine bay.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looking good. The notch looks great. Yeah i agree maybe a different wheel choice? Let me dig through my parts and when the check comes in i will trow another set of rims(if i have a good set) in for free


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 11 2009, 06:13 PM~14739973
> *looking good. The notch looks great. Yeah i agree maybe a different wheel choice? Let me dig through my parts and when the check comes in i will trow another set of rims(if i have a good set) in for free
> *


nice man, thanks


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 10:48 AM~14735624
> *Looks good bro. I agree with Wes on that wheel choice. I would go with something else rim wise. Also, if you want it to lay out more, I would cut those front wheel wells out in the engine bay.
> *


for sure, im just waiting to see what wheels ima use. al wheels are different sizes i guess and i want to know what size wheel ima use so i know where to place the wheel mounts. but i will work on that later. got alot to do and i have bout 3 more models coming in. i gotta take it down a notch and get atleast one model done.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 11 2009, 06:53 PM~14740346
> *for sure, im just waiting to see what wheels ima use. al wheels are different sizes i guess and i want to know what size wheel ima use so i know where to place the wheel mounts. but i will work on that later. got alot to do and i have bout 3 more models coming in. i gotta take it down a notch and get atleast one model done.
> *



that last sentence sounds like me. Whats the difference? I probably wont get it done lol.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 11 2009, 07:40 PM~14740919
> *that last sentence sounds like me. Whats the difference? I probably wont get it done lol.
> *


lol, me to. most of my models are all works in progress and i got a feeling they will stay like that for a while. lol, ima continue till i get them done.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

i like it! and i think the rims are perfect for it. do what you like .


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14741545
> *i like it! and i think the rims are perfect for it. do what you like .
> *


TTT. thanks for the comment but im still missing the third wheel so i might have to change rims anyways. lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

WELL I DIDNT GET MUCH WORK DONE TODAY. SPENT MOST OF THE DAY AT THE CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE CAR SHOW AND TURNS OUT ONE OF MY HOMIES WWON FIRST PLACE FOR BEST LOWRIDER TRUCK. BESIDES THAT I GOT HOME AND GOT TO WORK. I THREW SOME NEW RIMS ON THE CHEVY AND MADE IT LAY FRAME. THE FRONT IS A LITTLE HIGH SO IMA HAVE TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT FOR THAT. I ALSO GOT A NEW MODEL KIT. GOT TO WORK AND PAINTED EVERYTHING AND STARTED OUTTING THE FRAME TOGETHER. AS FOR THE FORD I SHAVED THE TAIL LIGHTS AND CLOSED THE TAILGATE. STILL GOT MUCH WORK TO DO. COMMENT GOOD OR BAD WELCOME!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

THOSE PICS OF THE FORD ARE JUST UGLY MOCK UPS SO DONT WORRY THATS NOT THE STANCE.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

holy shiat homie. Those are looking awsome. I gotta say if those wheels on the chevy truck are the donk rims i sent u dman they look bitchin on there. Dude u do some awsome work. Just an idea but clean up the bed on the chevy truck alittle  Also thanks for adding me to the good trader list. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 15 2009, 09:53 PM~14781366
> *holy shiat homie. Those are looking awsome. I gotta say if those wheels on the chevy truck are the donk rims i sent u dman they look bitchin on there. Dude u do some awsome work. Just an idea but clean up the bed on the chevy truck alittle   Also thanks for adding me to the good trader list. Keep up the good work bro.
> *


yeah, those are the donk rims. yeah i am going to clean up everything. i just couldnt wait to take the pics and see the mock up.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 15 2009, 09:55 PM~14781384
> *yeah, those are the donk rims. yeah i am going to clean up everything. i just couldnt wait to take the pics and see the mock up.lol
> *



alright cool. Glad u could use those parts.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 15 2009, 09:59 PM~14781416
> *alright cool. Glad u could use those parts.
> *


yeah, thanks for them. i make use of everything i get, i cant let them sit there to waste. lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 15 2009, 10:00 PM~14781435
> *yeah, thanks for them. i make use of everything i get, i cant let them sit there to waste. lol
> *



:biggrin: cool. I couldnt use them i am not a donk builder. I am straight up ol skool lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some more work done. mounted the wheels in the front of the chevy and nw its ready for body work. as for the 53 ford it is complete. just needs paint and it will be ready. the ford kit wasnt too good, almost nothing fit in place so each part had to be modified somehow.








































































MY WORK TABLE RIGHT NOW


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Ha bro i see the styrene came in handy, nice work on all the truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Waz up homie that 53 came out nice. I myself did one will show later one on here(if u dont mind) cept mine isnt quiet a normal truck. all i used from mine was the cab front clip and floor and the rest was donated from the following amt 53 ford truck(regualr), 37 chevy, parts box, :biggrin: Yours is way better than mine tho. One question how was the fit on the headers? Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All is looking good bro, much better wheel choice on the silverado by the way LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

update on the silverado. laid the first coat of paint on today.
















dont trip out on the color, its suppose to be orange but the lights make the color look wierd. what ya guys think bout it so far?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn kid. That truck looks great. Now tell me whats that color? who makes it. Looks so great. With those rims i sent u damn that will be hot.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 08:42 PM~14798932
> *damn kid. That truck looks great. Now tell me whats that color? who makes it. Looks so great. With those rims i sent u damn that will be hot.
> *


lol, its a pumpkin orange by krylon. u think its hot? wait till u see what i will do to it next, u gonna trip out! lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

now i got an important question for all of you. DO I PAINT THE SPOKES ON THE RIMS BLACK OR LEAVE THEM CHROME? I THINK THEY WOULD LOOK SICK BLACK! WHAT ABOUT YOU GUYS, WAT YA THINK?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 17 2009, 09:33 PM~14799763
> *lol, its a pumpkin orange by krylon. u think its hot? wait till u see what i will do to it next, u gonna trip out! lol
> *



yeah the whole hot thing is kinda how my friend talks. Its wearing off on me(i guess so long i dont plug toilets everyday like my friend i should be good to go) I think i may pick up that color for something. And if i will trip out i gotta say i am glad i dont have stairs in my house :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 09:37 PM~14799837
> *yeah the whole hot thing is kinda how my friend talks. Its wearing off on me(i guess so long i dont plug toilets everyday like my friend i should be good to go) I think i may pick up that color for something. And if i will trip out i gotta say i am glad i dont have stairs in my house  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, 2 SUMTHING A CAN. I BOUGHT ME LIKE 2 CANS.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14799861
> *LOL, 2 SUMTHING A CAN. I BOUGHT ME LIKE 2 CANS.
> *



awsome good to know. I have been on the lookout for some different colors. Looks like that orange would do good on some dirt track racers or street trucks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHY NOT STRIP THE CHROME AND PAINT THE RIMS COMPLETELY GLOSS BLACK. USE BLEACH OR SUPERCLEAN TO STRIP THE CHROME.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 09:40 PM~14799888
> *awsome good to know. I have been on the lookout for some different colors. Looks like that orange would do good on some dirt track racers or street trucks.
> *


YEAH, I THOUGHT ORANGE WOULD LOOK AWSOME WITH BLACK DETAILS AND CHROME. I THINK IMA PAINT MY FORD PRPLE AND BLACK, JUST A LITTLE TWIST TO MY STYLE.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 09:40 PM~14799899
> *WHY NOT STRIP THE CHROME AND PAINT THE RIMS COMPLETELY GLOSS BLACK. USE BLEACH OR SUPERCLEAN TO STRIP THE CHROME.
> *


YEAH I CAN DO THAT, SO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO THE SAME TO THE FRONT GRILL BUMPER, AND REAR BUMPER?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 17 2009, 09:40 PM~14799899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm thats a wicket idea james. Never would have thought about telling him that. Anyway that ford woul dlook sweet. Cant wait to see more(that means work faster lol)


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14799925
> *YEAH I CAN DO THAT, SO YOU THINK I SHOULD DO THE SAME TO THE FRONT GRILL BUMPER, AND REAR BUMPER?
> *




i owuldnt i think it gives a much cooler affect if u take the grill and paint the mesh black and such. Anyone else have some imput on this?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 PM~14799959
> *i owuldnt i think it gives a much cooler affect if u take the grill and paint the mesh black and such. Anyone else have some imput on this?
> *


X2


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14799936
> *hmm thats a wicket idea james. Never would have thought about telling him that. Anyway that ford woul dlook sweet. Cant wait to see more(that means work faster lol)
> *


i would work faster but school gets in the way as well as bmxing. but im sure i can get it done and i will.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LEAVE THE BUMPERS CHROME. JUST BLACK WASH THE GRILLE RECESSES AND WIPE AWAY THE EXCESS. IT MAKES THE FRONT LOOK SO MUCH BETTER.
SAME TRUCK YOU HAVE WITH THE BLACK WASHED GRILLE


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 09:49 PM~14800036
> *LEAVE THE BUMPERS CHROME. JUST BLACK WASH THE GRILLE RECESSES AND WIPE AWAY THE EXCESS. IT MAKES THE FRONT LOOK SO MUCH BETTER.
> *


cool, thanks for the tip, by tommorow this silverado should be finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND DONT RUSH IT. YOU'RE DOING BAD ASS WORK ON THIS ONE.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

well today i got some of the interior done. still gotta put in the steering wheel and the gauges and spedometer decals. also i painted the frame and painted the chevy sign black. tell me what ya guys think so far. this is my first time using a sharpie to detail stuff.








































:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

DAUM and u are a beginner modeler or something? U have got to be jokeing. That thing is off the hook man. Paint came out great. I will reply tomorrow i gotta mop up the area around me cause i been drooling :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 18 2009, 06:56 PM~14809909
> *DAUM and u are a beginner modeler or something? U have got to be jokeing. That thing is off the hook man. Paint came out great. I will reply tomorrow i gotta mop up the area around me cause i been drooling :biggrin:
> *


lol, thanks man. this is gonna be the third model car i ever build in my life and the first that i detailed nicely too. but if this is good you should wait and see how the aother three trucks are gonna look. they are finished and in need of paint now.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 18 2009, 07:01 PM~14809969
> *lol, thanks man. this is gonna be the third model car i ever build in my life and the first that i detailed nicely too. but if this is good you should wait and see how the aother three trucks are gonna look. they are finished and in need of paint now.
> *


damn cant wait to see those other ones. U r doing a nice job keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks killler bro, your attention to detail is really good for someone not being into modeling that long :biggrin:. keep it up bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so here is a quick mock up of everything taped together, lol. i stil need to add decals and do more minor details then i will be almost done. tell me what ya think bout the colors.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i finally got the decals on, now i gotta put the windows on, the lights , glue it together and i will finally have my first notched truck build finished. the decals still need to dry up, in the pictures they are still wet. let me know what ya guys think


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

OK SO I FINALLY FINISHED IT. HERE ARE SOME PICS BUT IMA TAKE SOME BETTER ONES TOMMOROW WHEN THE SUN IS OUT and when the drive shaft is in[i forgot to put it in, lol] SO YOU GUYS CAN SEE IT BETTER. FEEL FREE TO COMMENT :biggrin: 
































































:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Man that thing is SWEEEET. Dude for like ur 3rd? car its awsome. Detailing is great and u really hit the minitrucker look. Keep it up homie. Works top not(way better then my 3rd car lol) :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES, I APPRECIATE IT. SO HERE ARE SOME BETTER PICS AS PROMISED.

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

uh u wanna buy me some more towels??? i keep drooling over this thing. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY THAT TURNED OUT NICE BRO!! THE ONLY THING I WOULD SUGGEST DOING IS IN THE FUTURE, SHOOTING SOME CLEAR OVER THE BODY. IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS ONE. YOU DID A BAD ASS JOB ON IT.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i like those last pics! it looks bad ass! Good job on it, its one to be proud of!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

all right, got started on this mercury cause its been sitting on the table for a while. what do you guys think, skirts or no skirts? thanks homies


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SKIRTS


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

all right so far no skirts on my mind. snyone else think differently? i still dont know the stance. i was thinking face up and ass down but it looks good to laid out.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

skirts with steelies or babymoons. I dont think the wires look that good on it but then again its not my car lol. Cant wait to see this one done again.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 22 2009, 09:22 PM~14851331
> *skirts with steelies or babymoons. I dont think the wires look that good on it but then again its not my car lol. Cant wait to see this one done again.
> *


yeah i was planning on turning it into a bomb until i found out that the kit didnt have the wheels and the wheel adapters and spindles. :uh: so now i have to deal with this


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

another question for you guys. which ones should stay, the impala ss rims or the 13inch hundred spokes? i dig the spoke but the impala rims look cool too. lmk


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i think the impala rims looks better in my opinion


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so i laid some paint on the 55 ford. its gonna be a flat black so heres what i got right now.
















MOCK UP ONLY, NOT FINAL PRODUCT!

















as for my next build i am going to build a replica of my friends truck. his car is gonna be in the indoor custom car show and i decided it would be cool to have a model replica of the real thing. so so far i am waiting for a chevy s-10 sports side pickup in the mail, a gmc sonoma, and chris is gonna hook me up with the xtreme body kit. this is what my friends truck looks like.its an old pic i dont have any updated pics but ima take some later. i gotta finish this one before november 9th


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

lookin good homie. Did u clean out your pm box?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 07:54 PM~14953359
> *lookin good homie. Did u clean out your pm box?
> *


lol, yeah i did some cleaning. lol, its empty now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS GONNA BE ONE HELL OF A PROJECT. IVE SEEN THAT TRUCK ROLLIN AROUND A FEW TIMES. ITS PRETTY CLEAN.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 08:54 PM~14954227
> *THATS GONNA BE ONE HELL OF A PROJECT. IVE SEEN THAT TRUCK ROLLIN AROUND A FEW TIMES. ITS PRETTY CLEAN.
> *


i dont know if you have seen it now but me and him installed a tv screen on the bed cover. it flips down when you open the bed cover so thats gonna be the tricky part of this build


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok got some work done on the mercury today. just started in the inside doing some detailing here and there. there are many spots i need to touch up but this is what i got so far. tell me what ya guys think bout my color scheme for the interior. a tan with black. i finished the 55 ford so i will post pics tommorow when theres light outside.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

homie your doing an bitchin job. For a beginer. That interior is very very cleanly done. Keep up the good work and finish it up


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14965987
> *homie your doing an bitchin job. For a beginer. That interior is very very cleanly done. Keep up the good work and finish it up
> *


THANKS, THE INTERIOR TO ME IS MY FAVORITE PART OF BUILDING A MODEL BECAUSE THATS WHERE I PUT ALL MY EFFORT INTO DETAILING STUFF AND ITS FUN BUT IMA GET THIS ONE DONE FO SHO. TOMMOROW I GET PICS OF DA FORD AND PROBABLY BY NEXT WEEK IMA FINALLY FINISH THE CAMEO. IM WAITING FOR SOME PARTS CAUSE THE BED GOT CHEWED UP BY MY DOG :uh: AS FOR THE F150 LONGBED ALL IT NEEDS IS BODY WORK AND PAINT AND SHES DONE. AS FOR THE SONOMA ITS ALMOST FINISHED. JUST GOTTA PUT A MOTOR IN IT AND BOUT NEXT WEEK OR THE WEEK AFTER THAT I GOTTA START ON MY HOMIES REPLICA OF HIS SONOMA SO I GOTTA ALOT TO DO MAN


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14966056
> *THANKS, THE INTERIOR TO ME IS MY FAVORITE PART OF BUILDING A MODEL BECAUSE THATS WHERE I PUT ALL MY EFFORT INTO DETAILING STUFF AND ITS FUN BUT IMA GET THIS ONE DONE FO SHO. TOMMOROW I GET PICS OF DA FORD AND PROBABLY BY NEXT WEEK IMA FINALLY FINISH THE CAMEO. IM WAITING FOR SOME PARTS CAUSE THE BED GOT CHEWED UP BY MY DOG :uh: AS FOR THE F150 LONGBED ALL IT NEEDS IS BODY WORK AND PAINT AND SHES DONE. AS FOR THE SONOMA ITS ALMOST FINISHED. JUST GOTTA PUT A MOTOR IN IT AND BOUT NEXT WEEK OR THE WEEK AFTER THAT I GOTTA START ON MY HOMIES REPLICA OF HIS SONOMA SO I GOTTA ALOT TO DO MAN
> *



Take your time. Right now your doing good. I like the work u do everything u do is very clean. I know for sho your work is cleaner then when i started. If u have questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:55 PM~14966116
> *Take your time. Right now your doing good. I like the work u do everything u do is very clean. I know for sho your work is cleaner then when i started. If u have questions feel free to pm me.
> *


THANKS MAN , YEAH YOUR WORK INSPIRES ME TO DO STUFF LIKE THIS. BUT IMA TAKE MY TIME AND DO STUFF ONE STEP AT A TIME. IVE BEEN DOING THAT LATELY AND THE RESULT IS SHOWN ABOVE.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14966149
> *THANKS MAN , YEAH YOUR WORK INSPIRES ME TO DO STUFF LIKE THIS. BUT IMA TAKE MY TIME AND DO STUFF ONE STEP AT A TIME. IVE BEEN DOING THAT LATELY AND THE RESULT IS SHOWN ABOVE.
> *



I am glad my work inspired u. It has taken me a long time to learn this stuff and mainly i have been doing it on my own. I just got into mcba a month ago. Some of these guys i have seen their work on other forums. These guys have inspired me and i will try to keep it going. U taking stuff one step at a time is good( i know i didnt do that lol). Keep it up bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, SO I AM ALMOST DONE WITH THE FORD. I STILL NEED TO PUT THE EXHUAST IN AND TOUCH UP SOME SPOTS ON THE PAINT WHERE GLUE GOT ON. BESIDES THAT TODAY I WENT TO MY HOBBY STORE AND BOUGHT A AIRBRUSH AND SOME 13'S FOR THE UPCOMING PROJECT. THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TIME USING A AIRBRUSH. ANY BODY GOT TIPS OR WARNINGS FOR ME BEFORE I GIVE THIS BADBOY A SHOT? THANKS GUYS
































































:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Air brush. Well something u should know is to take your time with it. Also buy air brush cleaner or real automotive thinner to clean it. I have never had that kind of model i have the delux on from harbor fright and its ok. The 53 looks good caint wait to see it done.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14976748
> *Air brush. Well something u should know is to take your time with it. Also buy air brush cleaner or real automotive thinner to clean it. I have never had that kind of model i have the delux on from harbor fright and its ok. The 53 looks good caint wait to see it done.
> *


YEAH I GOT ALL THE SUPPLIES. IMA PRACTICE ON MY MERCURY WHEN I DECIDE WHAT COLOR I WANT IT TO BE, BUT YEAH PATIENCE IS SOMETHING I HAVE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ford looks great bro. Damn that brings back memories. That was the first kit I ever built. I painted it (laugh all you want) pepto pink. Hey, it was my first build, and I was very much into that style F series.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14976794
> *YEAH I GOT ALL THE SUPPLIES. IMA PRACTICE ON MY MERCURY WHEN I DECIDE WHAT COLOR I WANT IT TO BE, BUT YEAH PATIENCE IS SOMETHING I HAVE.
> *



thats good. I am trying to see what i should tell u. Make sure u have a paint rack where ur parts are moutned securely. Make sure you work in a clean area(if u paint inside i always do this spray alittle water on the ground dont flood the place just so its moist this old painter told me once it would keep the dirt down) Before spraying on a car get a peice of scrap plastic stock or even paper and spray on that till u get a good coverage(u have to adjust air presure and the fed(how much material comes out). Always keep your tools clean. Never use a paper towel or fuzzy cloth to clean the air brush or it will get those fizzuys in the paint next time. I think that about covers it cant think of anything else.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14976873
> *Ford looks great bro. Damn that brings back memories. That was the first kit I ever built. I painted it (laugh all you want) pepto pink. Hey, it was my first build, and I was very much into that style F series.
> *



nausia heartburn indegestion upset stomache diarreaha yay pepto bismol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14976873
> *Ford looks great bro. Damn that brings back memories. That was the first kit I ever built. I painted it (laugh all you want) pepto pink. Hey, it was my first build, and I was very much into that style F series.
> *


lol, yeah this one will bring me bad memories.almost every part of the motor had to be modified in order for all the parts to click in place correctly. but again it was still a fun build. its all bone stock . :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14976898
> *thats good. I am trying to see what i should tell u. Make sure u have a paint rack where ur parts are moutned securely. Make sure you work in a clean area(if u paint inside i always do this spray alittle water on the ground dont flood the place just so its moist this old painter told me once it would keep the dirt down) Before spraying on a car get a peice of scrap plastic stock or even paper and spray on that till u get a good coverage(u have to adjust air presure and the fed(how much material comes out). Always keep your tools clean. Never use a paper towel or fuzzy cloth to clean the air brush or it will get those fizzuys in the paint next time. I think that about covers it cant think of anything else.
> *


alright, thanks bro. now ima think bout what color ima pick for that mercury. gonna head over to the hobby shop tommorow after school and look at the paint. anyways i gotta take my traxxas slash to get it fixed. i spent 53 dollars on a part and it wasnt the problem and now i dont know what the problem is so ima take it and get it trouble shooted. lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 3 2009, 10:03 PM~14976958
> *alright, thanks bro. now ima think bout what color ima pick for that mercury. gonna head over to the hobby shop tommorow after school and look at the paint. anyways i gotta take my traxxas slash to get it fixed. i spent 53 dollars on a part and it wasnt the problem and now i dont know what the problem is so ima take it and get it trouble shooted. lol
> *



Not a problem. 53 bucks damn. I got a timaya bmw m3 evo kit. Got it 2 years ago and still need the whole internals and electrics. I try and go to hobby people they have the best rc stuff ever.


BTW try hobby people. They sell the testors laquers for like 4.99


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 10:05 PM~14976983
> *Not a problem. 53 bucks damn. I got a timaya bmw m3 evo kit. Got it 2 years ago and still need the whole internals and electrics. I try and go to hobby people they have the best rc stuff ever.
> BTW try hobby people. They sell the testors laquers for like 4.99
> *


yeah i go to their store every once in a while. i drool when i see the asile filled with model cars. lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14977001
> *yeah i go to their store every once in a while. i drool when i see the asile filled with model cars. lol
> *




yeah the selection aint bad. Bunch of revell and lindberg kits. I am liking that i am starting to see the new amt kits there. But check that store out too. Thats where i got my laquers from them till i found out about tcp. They are 4.99 there plus tax


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some work done today. laid some paint on a model i havent worked on for a long time. now it only needs to be glued together. went with a flat black with cler coat and the interior is tan. this build does look kinda wierd but i can always do a rebuild of it :biggrin: 








































lmk what ya guys think :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

OK SO I FINISHED TWO BUILDS. A 55 FORD AND A 96 SONOMA. LMK WHAT YA GUYS THINK AND I KNOW THE SONOMA LOOKS KINDA WIERD, I COULD HAVE DONE BETTER.

















































STARTED WORKING ON THE MOTOR FOR THE 49 MERCURY. HERES WHAT I GOT

















OK SO I GOT THE NEW TRUCK IN THE MAIL. ITS GONNA BE USED TO MAKE A REPLICA OF MY FRIENDS TRUCK. IMA SHAVE THE FRONT BUMBPER TO MAKE IT LOOK ROUND AND I ONLY GOT THE DOOR RCKER PANELS XTREME KIT. IF ANYONE HAS THE XTREME KIT OR JUST THE BODY KIT LET ME KNOW CAUSE I NEED IT. ALSO I PUT THE SONOMA FRONT CLIP ON IT. HERES WHAT I GOT SO FAR.
























[/IMG]p://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr28/rcnoobie/SDC10067-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Builds are looking good. Both builds are nice. If i think about it now i never would have taken some of my old builds apart so i suggest u dont redo the sanoma. In 3 years when i have progressed alot u will look back and go "man i have improved so much." Trust me on that.

The other truck u are now building looks sweet too. Cant wait to see u build that. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 12 2009, 06:53 PM~15062513
> *Builds are looking good. Both builds are nice.  If i think about it now i never would have taken some of my old builds apart so i suggest u dont redo the sanoma. In 3 years when i have progressed alot u will look back and go "man i have improved so much." Trust me on that.
> 
> The other truck u are now building looks sweet too. Cant wait to see u build that. Keep up the good work bro.
> *


thanks for the comment bro, i appreciate it. got some work done on the sonom xtreme. shaved off them ugly moldings, door handles and tailgate handle. also i lowered the back end to level it out.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some more work done oday on the sonoma xtreme. shaved off the door handles, the ugly side moldings, tailgate handle and also started shaving down part of the front bumper. still gotta fill in the top two fog lights on the bumper and sand down the bottom part. heres some pics

































well remember that old cameo. im do it over cause the paint came out fugly and i dont want to have to strip it so i got another kit. change the theme a bit. got new wheels to get a lower stance and im using the same frame so all thats left to do is to assemble and paint the interior and to paint the body.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

laid some paint o the mercury today. lime ice is the color from the testors can spray. still needs clear coat. let me know what you guys think bout it so far. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

HERES A LITTLE MOCK UP OF IT AND THE FINAL PRODUCT OF THE PAINT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YA GUYS THINK BOUT MY WORK, THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Stuff looks great bro. I cant wait to see the cameo again but i will warn u again and hope u listen again. BEFORE PAINT CHECK THE GLASS FIT Check the front glass for sure if it fits. As u dont want to do it again that u paint the carb and the glass dont fit anymore  Keep up the good work tho


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 16 2009, 09:28 PM~15104233
> *Stuff looks great bro. I cant wait to see the cameo again but i will warn u again and hope u listen again. BEFORE PAINT CHECK THE GLASS FIT Check the front glass for sure if it fits. As u dont want to do it again that u paint the carb and the glass dont fit anymore   Keep up the good work tho
> *


already checked that. i made it fit. thanks for the heads up though


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15104269
> *already checked that. i made it fit. thanks for the heads up though
> *



alright good. Glad it worked out this time. I may have an idea for your other cameo(in the worst case if u want to get rid of it let me know :biggrin: ) but a chopped and slammed one would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds looking good man.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thankyou for the comment homie. i appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15104293
> *alright good. Glad it worked out this time. I may have an idea for your other cameo(in the worst case if u want to get rid of it let me know :biggrin:  ) but a chopped and slammed one would be cool :biggrin:
> *


ID BE WILLING TO DO ANYTHING TO IT JUST THAT I WOULD HATE TO HAVE TO GO THROUGHT THE PROCESS OF DIPPING IT IN THINNER AND SCRUBBIN OFF THE PAINT. ALREADY DID THAT WITH MY SILVERADO AND IT WAS A PAINT IN DA @#$. BUT YEAH IT WOULD BE A GOOD TRUCK FOR ME TO LEARN HOW TO CHOP THE ROOF ON IT. THANKS FOR THE TIP AND INSPIRATION :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

OK GOT THE 49 MERCURY DONE TODAY! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I HAVE SPARE PARTS FROM THIS KIT SO IF YOU GUYS NEED SOMETHING LET ME KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice lookin build homie..just one thing though you should put sum white-walls on that bad-boy to top it off..


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 06:46 PM~15112213
> *nice lookin build homie..just one thing though you should put sum white-walls on that bad-boy to top it off..
> *


THANKS MAN FOR THE COMMENT. TO PUT THE WHITEWALLS ON I GOTTA FLIP THE TIRES AROUND. ILL DO THAT IN A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15104834
> *ID BE WILLING TO DO ANYTHING TO IT JUST THAT I WOULD HATE TO HAVE TO GO THROUGHT THE PROCESS OF DIPPING IT IN THINNER AND SCRUBBIN OFF THE PAINT. ALREADY DID THAT WITH MY SILVERADO AND IT WAS A PAINT IN DA @#$. BUT YEAH IT WOULD BE A GOOD TRUCK FOR ME TO LEARN HOW TO CHOP THE ROOF ON IT. THANKS FOR THE TIP AND INSPIRATION :biggrin:
> *



Not a prob homie. Merc looks great. IF u want to learn how the chop the cameo let me know maybe we could meet somewhere and i could show u


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 17 2009, 08:28 PM~15113388
> *Not a prob homie. Merc looks great. IF u want to learn how the chop the cameo let me know maybe we could meet somewhere and i could show u
> *


cool,


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Merc looks really good brotha!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:32 PM~15113446
> *Merc looks really good brotha!
> *


thanks bro, this is byfar one of my best builds. i was thinking bout putting on the skirts .


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

u did clear it right? with testors clear?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 17 2009, 08:37 PM~15113516
> *u did clear it right? with testors clear?
> *


yuppers :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 17 2009, 08:39 PM~15113548
> *yuppers :biggrin:
> *



cool thanks


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 17 2009, 08:40 PM~15113567
> *cool thanks
> *


the clear coat is killer man. it came out super badass. i was amazed with the results i got. highly recomended clear coat. i only put one coat of clear too.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 17 2009, 08:42 PM~15113601
> *the clear coat is killer man. it came out super badass. i was amazed with the results i got. highly recomended clear coat. i only put one coat of clear too.
> *



sweet i am gonna try it out for sure. The duplicolor clear isnt doing me any good. Hey u still got the flathead for that kit?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 17 2009, 09:11 PM~15114106
> *sweet i am gonna try it out for sure. The duplicolor clear isnt doing me any good. Hey u still got the flathead for that kit?
> *


whats a flathead? shaved bumpers?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No, the motor. He's asking if you still have the flathead motor.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 10:01 PM~15114928
> *No, the motor. He's asking if you still have the flathead motor.
> *


OH, NAH DONT GOT THAT. KIT ONLY CAME WITH OPTIONAL MOTOR. IT WAS USED


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 10:03 PM~15114958
> *That sucks.
> *


ITS A GOOD DEAL FOR 7 BUCKS SHIPPED ON EBAY THOUGH :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 17 2009, 10:02 PM~15114942
> *OH, NAH DONT GOT THAT. KIT ONLY CAME WITH OPTIONAL MOTOR. IT WAS USED
> *




oh ok thats cool. The flatty in that kit is one of my favorites looks great in alot of cars. Wish revell would have put in a tooled up merc flatty in their 49 merc


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so far i have cut out the body kit and stuck it on the sonoma. i still need to do the rear part of the truck. i only had one pice of the body kit for the rear but ima get supplied with the rest later. i also finished the motor. havent been in a building mood lately. my cousins husband went missing for a while and he was found dead with gunshot wounds in tj. it was sad to hear especially because he was married to my cousin for less than a year and i only met him once but i need to carry on. i need to finishe this truck before the custom car indoor show. this model is gonna be in it sitting next to the real 1:1. let me know wjhat ya guys think bout my progress so far. point out any flaws if you see any and tips are always welcome. thanks homies  








































ALMOST LOOKS LIKE THE REAL 1:1! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so here is an update on my cameo. finished the frame and chasis. finished the motor and primered the body. ima slap some 13;s on this badboy. what do u guys think? should i paint it limeice like my mercury or another color? thanks


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont think 13s would look to good just cause the huge wheel wells make them look like toy wheels in the front. I would say some steelies and white walls would look bitchin on it. Or u could use the stock caps and paint whitewalls on the tires give it a totaly different look also. Your improving with every build. Did you remove the mold lines on the body? I think for color the lime ice with a white top would looook oh so tasty. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comment. yeah ima throw some stock hubcaps and some thick white walls on it. ima go with the color scheme you recomended. sounds sick.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 3 2009, 10:33 AM~15257357
> *thanks for the comment. yeah ima throw some stock hubcaps and some thick white walls on it. ima go with the color scheme you recomended. sounds sick.
> *




That will look cool. If u want to even add alittle more flavor to it instead of just a plain white see if hobby people down in your area has the one coat laquer callled white lightning. ITs like a pearl white. Should look soo nice togehter


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 3 2009, 01:35 PM~15258398
> *That will look cool. If u want to even add alittle more flavor to it instead of just a plain white see if hobby people down in your area has the one coat laquer callled white lightning. ITs like a pearl white. Should look soo nice togehter
> *


im letting th camera batteries charge. i got some work done and made some changes.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

new pics! sdrodder gave me that little kick in the butt and i started painting. this is what i got. made a little twist in the paint scheme and found a new choice of wheels. need to find some rubber for them first though. let me know what you guys think bout my work so far. tips or criticization welcome :biggrin: 
































NEW WHEELS








SMALL MOCK UP. THIS IS NOT THE FINAL STANCE. WILL BE EVENED OUT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good little homie!! Nice work!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15277292
> *Looks good little homie!! Nice work!
> *


thanks man. if this one comes out nice enough, i might want to register this one for the show too.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat looks good bro!!


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Truck looks good! And I like that color too.
Paul


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks good bro i like the rims


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys, i appreciate it. ima try to put it together today and fix the stance.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You're improving alot with your builds bro. You did a great job on the silver trim. Now if we can just get you up on some Bare Metal Foil, youll be set.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:21 AM~15282012
> *You're improving alot with your builds bro. You did a great job on the silver trim. Now if we can just get you up on some Bare Metal Foil, youll be set.
> *


thanks man, i have just been more careful and ive been taking my time on builds. yeah i wana get started on barefoil. i just need to know where to buy some and a teacher to show me how to use it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

There are a few places that sell it. Discount Hobby sells the foil.
In El Cajon, there is Phil's Hobby he has it as well. Its in a little shopping center next to Jack in the Crack Box. As far as someone teaching you how to use it.
You got 4 people on here that live in SD. Hit one of us up.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15282058
> *There are a few places that sell it. Discount Hobby sells the foil.
> In El Cajon, there is Phil's Hobby he has it as well. Its in a little shopping center next to Jack in the Crack Box.
> *


cool, i will try to get ahold of some foil and some small bottles paint too. i have never used bottles of paint before, only sharpies. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You can get the testors bottle paint at Micheal's. I usually hit up the one on Palomar for whatever I need. Balsa wood, paint, brushes. 
Micheal's doesn't have a good selection on kits, which sucks, because back in the early to mid 90's they used to carry an assload of kits including Johan kits. I kick myself in the ass for never picking any Johan's up before they got discontinued. 15 bucks for a Heavenly hearse, that doesnt happen anymore.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That truck is looking really good bro Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:32 AM~15282097
> *You can get the testors bottle paint at Micheal's. I usually hit up the one on Palomar for whatever I need. Balsa wood, paint, brushes.
> Micheal's doesn't have a good selection on kits, which sucks, because back in the early to mid 90's they used to carry an assload of kits including Johan kits. I kick myself in the ass for never picking any Johan's up before they got discontinued. 15 bucks for a Heavenly hearse, that doesnt happen anymore.
> *


dam, i never knew michaels had hobby supplies. ima hit them up probaby today man. thanks for telling me this. this also reminds me that i gotta put rattle cans to the side and i need to bust out the airbrush. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15282107
> *That truck is looking really good bro Keep up the great work!!!!
> *


thaks man, i just need a little kick in da butt sometimes cause i dont have much motivation to build sometimes. as soon as i finish this build ima try something new, something other than lowlows and slammed minitrucks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Oct 6 2009, 10:36 AM~15282120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all need a kick in the ass sometimes to get motivated to build.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 5 2009, 06:50 PM~15277147
> *new pics! sdrodder gave me that little kick in the butt and i started painting. this is what i got. made a little twist in the paint scheme and found a new choice of wheels. need to find some rubber for them first though. let me know what you guys think bout my work so far. tips or criticization welcome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS BADASS KID KEEP IT UP


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15282201
> *
> We all need a kick in the ass sometimes to get motivated to build.
> *


Very true bro just switch it up and you wont get bored.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 11:00 AM~15282310
> *Very true bro just switch it up and you wont get bored.
> *


X2, thats what ima try to do. i just dont know what to build next.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 6 2009, 10:56 AM~15282285
> * THATS BADASS KID KEEP IT UP
> *


thanks bro, ima continue building and maybe one day i will be as good as everyone else on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the truck is lookin all good so far bro..


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

aight im back to building and hopefully ima recieve a 67 impala later next week :biggrin: quick updates. got some new 1109s for my merc. thanks to da homie chris :biggrin: also i finished my cameo but i found no rubber for the rims i was gonna use so its sitting om blocks right now.lol. as the replica of my homies truck so far the whole bodykit has been applied. i bondoed the rear bodykit to the bed for a cleaner look. shaved everything and right now im working on making the front bumper. im giving the front bumper a round shape using bondo. im waiting for a bed cover that the homie 06150xlt is gonna hook me up with. as for the interior i need tips. the interior is suppose to be a smoke grey. i used black and it was to dark, i used grey and it was to light. any tips for me? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Everything is looking good bro.
As far as the gray goes, I cheat sometimes and use duplicolor sandable grey primer for interiors then flock them and it comes out ok. Maybe that would work?? Its a darker grey. Or the primer sealer?? iif its too dark.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

this is my ipod. what ya guys have on this huh? :0 lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 11:23 PM~15742175
> *Everything is looking good bro.
> As far as the gray goes, I cheat sometimes and use duplicolor sandable grey primer for interiors then flock them and it comes out ok. Maybe that would work?? Its a darker grey. Or the primer sealer?? iif its too dark.
> *


ima try that out bro. i was thinking bout mixing some flat black with gray and hopefully that would create a good coloor. dont know if that a good idea though


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 21 2009, 10:25 PM~15742181
> *this is my ipod. what ya guys have on this huh? :0 lol
> 
> 
> ...


I dont even own an ipod. LOL, I wouldnt even know how to work one. 
Still rockin the good ole compact discs. LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 11:31 PM~15742230
> *I dont even own an ipod. LOL, I wouldnt even know how to work one.
> Still rockin the good ole compact discs. LOL
> *


lol, me too untiil i filled about ten cd holders. thats when i switched to ipod. lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

MY SONOMA








AND THE HOMIES RIDE AT DA INDOOR SHOW


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got so many damn cd's over the past twenty years that I gave up on cd holders and just stack them in piles on the floor.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15742269
> *I got so many damn cd's over the past twenty years that I gave up on cd holders and just stack them in piles on the floor.
> *


LOL, YOU SHOULD GET A IPOD. I THOUGHT THEY WERE RETARTED BUT NOW THAT I HAVE ONE THEY ARE WORTH IT. THEY ARE WORTH IT TOO WHEN YOU HAVE ABOUT 12924 SONGS OR SO. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 21 2009, 11:13 PM~15742088
> *aight im back to building and hopefully ima recieve a 67 impala later next week :biggrin:  quick updates. got some new 1109s for my merc. thanks to da homie chris :biggrin:  also i finished my cameo but i found no rubber for the rims i was gonna use so its sitting om blocks right now.lol. as the replica of my homies truck so far the whole bodykit has been applied. i bondoed the rear bodykit to the bed for a cleaner look. shaved everything and right now im working on making the front bumper. im giving the front bumper a round shape using bondo. im waiting for a bed cover that the homie 06150xlt is gonna hook me up with. as for the interior i need tips. the interior is suppose to be a smoke grey. i used black and it was to dark, i used grey and it was to light. any tips for me? thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OH shit dawg where the hell have i been. DAMN that merc looks sooo much better. And damn that truck. Fuck i dont even know what to say. That paint came out awsome and the trim wow. Your improving. If i just compare your first build to the 57 its improved 100%. That sanoma is looking bitchin too. GOOD Work bro.

For a gray on the interior. You can try like james said micheals they may have some bottle paint that looks close. If not get 2 bottles one gray and one black and mix the paint and shoot it through the air brush. That i think is the best way to replicate a color.

For bare metal foil philips hobby on main street in el cajon has bmf in various styles like aluminum chrome and i think black chrome and gold? I know they have the aluminum and chrome for sure.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 22 2009, 11:24 AM~15744524
> *OH shit dawg where the hell have i been. DAMN that merc looks sooo much better. And damn that truck. Fuck i dont even know what to say. That paint came out awsome and the trim wow. Your improving. If i just compare your first build to the 57 its improved 100%. That sanoma is looking bitchin too. GOOD Work bro.
> 
> For a gray on the interior. You can try like james said micheals they may have some bottle paint that looks close. If not get 2 bottles one gray and one black and mix the paint and shoot it through the air brush. That i think is the best way to replicate a color.
> ...


thanks for the comment man. i like the idea of mixing the paint. ima try that and put my airbrush to use. i still havent used it. im slowly improving but wait till i get my hands on foil and i just got my hands on some of those small testors bottles of paint. im also may be expecting some chrome aclad. cant wait for to do my next few builds :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 11:29 AM~15744550
> *thanks for the comment man. i like the idea of mixing the paint. ima try that and put my airbrush to use. i still havent used it. im slowly improving but wait till i get my hands on foil and i just got my hands on some of those small testors bottles of paint. im also may be expecting some chrome aclad. cant wait for to do my next few builds :biggrin:
> *




Nice man. Cant wiat to see more. The foil is really simple if you do it right and dont rush. Also gotta have the right blades. The aclad seems to be a good thing. I havent used mine yet but i have heard some good things about it. Anyway cant wait to see your new builds.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 22 2009, 07:00 PM~15747565
> *Nice man. Cant wiat to see more. The foil is really simple if you do it right and dont rush. Also gotta have the right blades. The aclad seems to be a good thing. I havent used mine yet but i have heard some good things about it. Anyway cant wait to see your new builds.
> *


im about to win a 67 impala right now on ebay


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15747636
> *im about to win a 67 impala right now on ebay
> *


alright just won a 67 impala kit right now. ima have a new build to work on now :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 07:09 PM~15747659
> *alright just won a 67 impala kit right now. ima have a new build to work on now :biggrin:
> *



damn you for getting a 67 impala lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 22 2009, 07:16 PM~15747746
> *damn you for getting a 67 impala lol  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, got it for $5.51 on ebay too. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15748172
> *yeah, got it for $5.51 on ebay too. :biggrin:
> *



your maing me hate you right now ahahaha. Damn thats cheap. Everytime i have tried to buy that kit i was outbid and it went about like 20-25 bucks. :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 22 2009, 07:57 PM~15748193
> *your maing me hate you right now ahahaha. Damn thats cheap. Everytime i have tried to buy that kit i was outbid and it went about like 20-25 bucks. :0
> *


yeah that happened to me a few times before i could get my hands on this one. lol i hate it when u the only one bidding low and then the next minute theres a bunch of bids. but owell, thats life i guess. lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

alright i just won a 67 impala and bought two sets of pegasus chrome d's 1109 of ebay. ima build a replica of one of my homies rides. this is a nice build to get me back into building. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15749776
> *alright i just won a 67 impala and bought two sets of pegasus chrome d's 1109 of ebay. ima build a replica of one of my homies rides. this is a nice build to get me back into building. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score bro. 
If you got those rims from the seller myatomic, you'll get those hella fast. 
Were the rims with free shiping??
Most of that sellers stuff is with free shipping.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 01:25 AM~15750917
> *Nice score bro.
> If you got those rims from the seller myatomic, you'll get those hella fast.
> Were the rims with free shiping??
> ...


I just bought 10 plaques from that guy, payed over a week and a half ago, .... he just replied today saying that they are out of stock.... with some BS letter about him being a brick and mortar family buisness.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you better get a 65 kit for a replica


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15750917
> *Nice score bro.
> If you got those rims from the seller myatomic, you'll get those hella fast.
> Were the rims with free shiping??
> ...


yup, thats him. hope i get them when i get my impala. without the rims i cant build on the car cause i need to know the stance. ive been in that situation before. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2009, 12:32 AM~15750955
> *you better get a 65 kit for a replica
> *


oh man, thanks for pointing that out. oh well, theres about 15 cars in the carclub and most of them are impalas so i will build a replica of someones 67 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 02:25 AM~15750917
> *Nice score bro.
> If you got those rims from the seller myatomic, you'll get those hella fast.
> Were the rims with free shiping??
> ...


It's better to order directly from the website though. Orders over $25 automatically come with free shipping. I've notice his auctions on Ebay for 1109's with free shipping is like $9.99 or something, but they're $7.99 all day on his website. Food for thought. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2009, 02:32 AM~15750955
> *you better get a 65 kit for a replica
> *


I was gonna say the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 23 2009, 02:31 AM~15750952
> *I just bought 10 plaques from that guy, payed over a week and a half ago, .... he just replied today saying that they are out of stock.... with some BS letter about him being a brick and mortar family buisness.....
> *


I've dealt with MYATOMIC many times in the past, NEVER had a problem. He won't have a problem refunding your money though, good people.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15749776
> *alright i just won a 67 impala and bought two sets of pegasus chrome d's 1109 of ebay. ima build a replica of one of my homies rides. this is a nice build to get me back into building. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




mmmm that will be sooo nice. make sure to have the rear alittle lower than the front. The star spangle blue from testors one coat would look nice on this one.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 06:30 PM~15758780
> *mmmm that will be sooo nice. make sure to have the rear alittle lower than the front. The star spangle blue from testors one coat would look nice on this one.
> *


i was thinkinh bout the same color but this impala will be slamed. he just got bags on his not to long ago :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15758909
> *i was thinkinh bout the same color but this impala will be slamed. he just got bags on his not to long ago :biggrin:
> *



even better :biggrin: That thing slammed on the ground with those wires and the star spangle blue will look great. The little pinner white on the tire will set if off nicely too


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are coming along nicely.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

alright i got some stuff today from my hobby shop. i bought some bare metal foil, a barnishing tool and a new kit. ima put 13's on it and i will give it a high stance just so it can be different. i was inspired to this by a truck i saw at the indoor show. its the same truck as the one im building. ill post a pick of it when i find it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 23 2009, 06:56 PM~15759100
> *Builds are coming along nicely.
> *


thanks man, im just taking it one step at a time if ya know what i mean. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im already likin this build.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:00 PM~15761849
> *Im already likin this build.
> *


just wait till i get my hands on my 1109's and some chrome aclad. im already practicing my foiling skills :cheesy: still need to decide what color to paint it. i wana do something crazy this time.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 09:51 PM~15761725
> *alright i got some stuff today from my hobby shop. i bought some bare metal foil, a barnishing tool and a  new kit. ima put 13's on it and i will give it a high stance just so it can be different. i was inspired to this by a truck i saw at the indoor show. its the same truck as the one im building. ill post a pick of it when i find it.
> 
> 
> ...




thats looking good already. I know i saw one down here at a show at one point it was brown(yeah not a color i would have picked) BUT it has some bitchin murals on it. I wish i had the pics ready for you to show but i dont even know where they are. This one should look great. I am trying to think up a bitchin point job for it lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762981
> *thats looking good already. I know i saw one down here at a show at one point it was brown(yeah not a color i would have picked) BUT it has some bitchin murals on it. I wish i had the pics ready for you to show but i dont even know where they are. This one should look great. I am trying to think up a bitchin point job for it lol
> *


yeah thats the one i saw and the bed is decked out with 2 12 inch subs and a couch like structure in the back. i got some picks of it but thats what inspired me to build this. :cheesy:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 11:21 PM~15763008
> *yeah thats the one i saw and the bed is decked out with 2 12 inch subs and a couch like structure in the back. i got some picks of it but thats what inspired me to build this. :cheesy:
> *



might be the one i dont remember it clearly all i know was the brown paint with murals lol just had a wild idea for it actaully but its totaly different from what u got planned


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15763024
> *might be the one i dont remember it clearly all i know was the brown paint with murals lol just had a wild idea for it actaully but its totaly different from what u got planned
> *


dont be greedy, share! lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15763032
> *dont be greedy, share! lol
> *



ahahaha alright. c notch in the back slammed all around on like 17 inch 5 spokes. Then for the paint a wild minitruck style paint job :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15763068
> *ahahaha alright. c notch in the back slammed all around on like 17 inch 5 spokes. Then for the paint a wild minitruck style paint job :biggrin:
> *


yeah i was gonna do that with the black rims i was gonna use for the cameo but i dont have rubber for them. i like the wild minitruck paint idea though. i want this truck to have more than one color on the body. maybe some patterns for the first time?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 PM~15763090
> *yeah i was gonna do that with the black rims i was gonna use for the cameo but i dont have rubber for them. i like the wild minitruck paint idea though. i want this truck to have more than one color on the body. maybe some patterns for the first time?
> *



That would be cool. Hey get me the measuremtns of the black rims. I need the width in milimeters and the hieght in milimeters i will poke around in my parts box and see if i maybe have rubber for them.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762981
> *thats looking good already. I know i saw one down here at a show at one point it was brown(yeah not a color i would have picked) BUT it has some bitchin murals on it. I wish i had the pics ready for you to show but i dont even know where they are. This one should look great. I am trying to think up a bitchin point job for it lol
> *


this one? :cheesy:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:14 PM~15771908
> *this one? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah. Thats the one i saw here at el cajon in the cruise.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i need to post some pics. got some work done today :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:22 PM~15772003
> *i need to post some pics. got some work done today :biggrin:
> *



i got some work done today also but i will wait till i get everything done to show lol. Cant wait to see what u did today


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 24 2009, 08:23 PM~15772015
> *i got some work done today also but i will wait till i get everything done to show lol. Cant wait to see what u did today
> *


yeah i cant wait till my batteries done charging :uh: lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772056
> *yeah i cant wait till my batteries done charging :uh: lol
> *



well u got fingers to type what u do today :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15772081
> *well u got fingers to type what u do today :biggrin:
> *


ah ok, good point. well um today i was puting a coat of primer on the cab when i ran out of primer. so the cab is primered only. i also paint the motor and all the motor components today. i also found the stance that i like but i need to drop the rear a bit. you will see what i mean in the pics which will be postly in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:30 PM~15772137
> *ah ok, good point. well um today i was puting a coat of primer on the cab when i ran out of primer. so the cab is primered only. i also paint the motor and all the motor components today. i also found the stance that i like but i need to drop the rear a bit. you will see what i mean in the pics which will be postly in a lil bit :biggrin:
> *



sounds good. U wooped my ass in what u got done. I wanted to work on my 56 nomad but looked at it and now will rebuild everything again. Then got the suspension in my fleetline and then yeah made a mistake of having my intake exhaust fall off the inline motor so i stopped lol.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 24 2009, 08:32 PM~15772167
> *sounds good. U wooped my ass in what u got done. I wanted to work on my 56 nomad but looked at it and now will rebuild everything again. Then got the suspension in my fleetline and then yeah made a mistake of having my intake exhaust fall off the inline motor so i stopped lol.
> *


dam, sucks to run into problems when building. i get fustrated bout that sometimes but i always manage to find a solution or a way to work around it. i wana see some progress pics of that fleetline, that build is badass if you ask me. i feel like building one. lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15772208
> *dam, sucks to run into problems when building. i get fustrated bout that sometimes but i always manage to find a solution or a way to work around it. i wana see some progress pics of that fleetline, that build is badass if you ask me. i feel like building one. lol
> *



lol. thanks bro. tomorrow u will be able to see it hopefully sitting on 4 wheels and tires. The kits are kinda expensive unless u buy them at the swap meet. Normaly they run around like 30 35 bucks. I got most of mine between 15-25 buck range.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 PM~15772245
> *lol. thanks bro. tomorrow u will be able to see it hopefully sitting on 4 wheels and tires. The kits are kinda expensive unless u buy them at the swap meet. Normaly they run around like 30 35 bucks. I got most of mine between 15-25 buck range.
> *


dam, maybe i can find a cheap one on ebay. for some wierd reason i always come upond cheap kits on ebay and some are brand new still wrapped. i just got a sonoma kit new in box for 6 bucks of ebay and i bought the 67 wrapped in box for 5.51


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 08:39 PM~15772290
> *dam, maybe i can find a cheap one on ebay. for some wierd reason i always come upond cheap kits on ebay and some are brand new still wrapped. i just got a sonoma kit new in box for  6 bucks of ebay and i bought the 67 wrapped in box for 5.51
> *



yeah sometimes u come across cheap ones on ebay. I havent had the luck with that. Its mainly u get something cheap and then the shipping is pricy. The cheapest i bought was at nnl down here fro 15 with some stuff primered and no iinstructions.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

updates :biggrin: i might have to cnotch the rear of the frame to get it to sit the way i want it to.

































as fot the sonoma i am almost done with the front bumper. just need to drill out the fog lights


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good so far.The rear will have to be notched to get it to lay out.I'm sure you can pullit off though.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 24 2009, 10:31 PM~15773857
> *Lookin good so far.The rear will have to be notched to get it to lay out.I'm sure you can pullit off though.
> *


thanks man. my goal of this truck is to make it lay as low as possible without cutting out the bed so ima just do a small little c notch in the frame and some toying around with the wheel mounts if i want it lower :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 09:57 PM~15774190
> *thanks man. my goal of this truck is to make it lay as low as possible without cutting out the bed so ima just do a small little c notch in the frame and some toying around with the wheel mounts if i want it lower :cheesy:
> *


Mark the frame where the rear axle hits and take a small file to the frame rails, just dont go too crazy with filing. Check the fitment every now and then, Im sure doing that, you will be able to lay it out even all around.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

nice work bro. Looking really really good bro. Darkside is right. If you take a round file mark where the axel hits the frame just file it. Not to much so u dont weakend the frame. Shoul bring it down.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

well heres where im at. chevy is primered out and the front bumper for the sonoma is almost done. need to drill out holes for the fog lights and i need to figure out how to make the bottom grill if i can make it. the sonoma should be seeing some paint tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15794688
> *well heres where im at. chevy is primered out and the front bumper for the sonoma is almost done. need to drill out holes for the fog lights and i need to figure out how to make the bottom grill if i can make it. the sonoma should be seeing some paint tommorow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 26 2009, 10:31 PM~15794700
> *Lookin' good bro.
> *


thanks man, im just slowly taking my time, lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You're doin a bad ass job bro!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 12:29 AM~15794688
> *well heres where im at. chevy is primered out and the front bumper for the sonoma is almost done. need to drill out holes for the fog lights and i need to figure out how to make the bottom grill if i can make it. the sonoma should be seeing some paint tommorow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 10:35 PM~15794731
> *You're doin a bad ass job bro!!
> *


thanks man, cant wait to lay paint on the noma. ive been waiting for this part for the last few months. lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 10:35 PM~15794732
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That Sonoma is definatly gonna be badass. When I finally get my hands on the Ext. Cab Conversion for my S-10 that'll be one to watch. It's gonna be sweet. I'm gonna build one as my 1:1 is now, and one how I want it to be. What color you goin with?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 10:47 PM~15794860
> *That Sonoma is definatly gonna be badass. When I finally get my hands on the Ext. Cab Conversion for my S-10 that'll be one to watch. It's gonna be sweet. I'm gonna build one as my 1:1 is now, and one how I want it to be. What color you goin with?
> *


sick man, i was thinking bout making a ext. cab since i got 2 cabs layin around. i gotta watch your thread when u build the replica of your truck, should be a sick build to watch. ima paint the sonoma a pearl white just like the real sonoma since its a replica of a homies ride. theres still alot more to be done to the sonoma. i just wana paint it to get that outta the way.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 12:51 AM~15794887
> *sick man, i was thinking bout making a ext. cab since i got 2 cabs layin around. i gotta watch your thread when u build the replica of your truck, should be a sick build to watch. ima paint the sonoma a pearl white just like the real sonoma since its a replica of a homies ride. theres still alot more to be done to the sonoma. i just wana paint it to get that outta the way.
> 
> 
> ...


That is badass. You not openin up the doors??????? That would be sick.


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 10:53 PM~15794903
> *That is badass. You not openin up the doors??????? That would be sick.
> *


im not sure if i should, i really would hate to mess up because i got the chevy xtreme kit bondoed and glues to the cab. so if i mess up its a hunt for another sonoma and a xtreme kit. but idk i should practice on my cars in my parts box


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got an Xtreme body kit I won't be using. I just gotta find the stock front and rear bumpers to replace them.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 10:56 PM~15794941
> *I got an Xtreme body kit I won't be using. I just gotta find the stock front and rear bumpers to replace them.
> *


i can throw those in your package if you want them. i got lots of stock sonoma and s-10 parts


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 12:59 AM~15794963
> *i can throw those in your package if you want them. i got lots of stock sonoma and s-10 parts
> *


Sweet, I been tryin to find the S-10 bumpers forever. If you want, I can send you the body kit, that way you got it for a spare.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 11:00 PM~15794977
> *Sweet, I been tryin to find the S-10 bumpers forever. If you want, I can send you the body kit, that way you got it for a spare.
> *


aight letme take some pics. i got tons of different bumbpers. i dont know what you might want so i let you choose


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:uh: killed the batteries when i took pics of latest updates. gonna need to wait bout 10 mins to charge so i can get atleast one decent picture


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 01:09 AM~15795063
> *:uh: killed the batteries when i took pics of latest updates. gonna need to wait bout 10 mins to charge so i can get atleast one decent picture
> *


No prob.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

heres my 67 impy. just a mock up. i dont know if i should put 13's on it and save the rims for a mini truck build. idk, what you guys say? well im saving this one till i finish my sonoma or maybe for a buildoff. sonoma my main focus right now. i gotta strip off the paint from the noma. it fucked up on me :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THey do look good, but I always thought spokes looked so much better on a 67


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 11 2009, 12:00 AM~15944578
> *heres my 67 impy. just a mock up. i dont know if i should put 13's on it and save the rims for a mini truck build. idk, what you guys say? well im saving this one till i finish my sonoma or maybe for a buildoff. sonoma my main focus right now. i gotta strip off the paint from the noma. it fucked up on me :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


The 67 looks good that way.What happened with the paint on the noma?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15944602
> *THey do look good, but I always thought spokes looked so much better on a 67
> *


yeah e too. im still waiting on my 1109;s from atomic hobbies. been 2 weeks and no word from them fawkers :uh: but o well, i might save the rims. i got a brand new sonoma kit, they might look good tucking under the fenders. :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15944630
> *The 67 looks good that way.What happened with the paint on the noma?
> *


i dont realy know. first the can was shooting some clear liquid out. then when the white finally came out the paint started to bubble like crazy around the fenders and in corners. i dont know what caused it but ever since then i havent touched it. gonna need to strip it soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 10 2009, 10:04 PM~15944632
> *yeah e too. im still waiting on my 1109;s from atomic hobbies. been 2 weeks and no word from them fawkers :uh:  but o well, i might save the rims. i got a brand new sonoma kit, they might look good tucking under the fenders. :0
> *


Thats strange. I just bought some stuff from them a week ago, and got it already.
They are usually pretty quick about it.
Try contacting them.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

yesterday i used my airbrush for the first time. i practiced on a s10 from my parts box and it came out pretty nice for my first time i think. well, got the interior done on the sonoma. made my own mixture of paint to creat a dark gray. i also painted the frame and axcel of the 67 impala a bright silver which was suppose to be chrome. but o well.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15980164
> *yesterday i used my airbrush for the first time. i practiced on a s10 from my parts box and it came out pretty nice for my first time i think. well, got the interior done on the sonoma. made my own mixture of paint to creat a dark gray. i also painted the frame and axcel of the 67 impala a bright silver which was suppose to be chrome. but o well.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Must be nice to have some sunshine.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:01 PM~15980181
> *:thumbsup: Must be nice to have some sunshine.
> *


yeah, especially after a week straight of rain :uh: i saw that it was sunny and i took advantage and went straight to work. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think the 67s ugly in all the pics youve posted of it. send it to me.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15980250
> *i think the 67s ugly in all the pics youve posted of it. send it to me.
> *


lol, you probably havent seen the pic with 1109's on it huh. you will pretty soon when i get them! pretty soon it will look sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 14 2009, 06:18 PM~15981587
> *lol, you probably havent seen the pic with 1109's on it huh. you will pretty soon when i get them! pretty soon it will look sick
> *


you still havent gotten those rims from ebay yet???
Paint looks good bro!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15982106
> *you still havent gotten those rims from ebay yet???
> Paint looks good bro!!
> *


not yet. they recieved my payment and all but no word on when they sending it out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15981587
> *lol, you probably havent seen the pic with 1109's on it huh. you will pretty soon when i get them! pretty soon it will look sick
> *


ive got a better ideah in my head lol so serious send it to me


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15982747
> *ive got a better ideah in my head lol so serious send it to me
> *


i would only trade it for a 65 imala or a mini truck


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Sick work bro. Your really steping up in your builds not joking at all. That 67 is looking good. I like it with the bigger rims on there but i also like them with the spokes lol. That paint on the s-10 body looks great. Nice and smooth. Getting more work done than me well u did lol. Now i am steping up again :biggrin:  Keep it up bro. Lets see more


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Dec 16 2009, 10:07 PM~16004940
> *Sick work bro. Your really steping up in your builds not joking at all. That 67 is looking good. I like it with the bigger rims on there but i also like them with the spokes lol. That paint on the s-10 body looks great. Nice and smooth. Getting more work done than me well u did lol. Now i am steping up again :biggrin:    Keep it up bro. Lets see more
> *


thanks bro. as for the paint its a custom paint i made. got bored and mixed some stuff together and i got that. looks blue in the shade and gree in the sun. im throwing spokes on my 67, they coming this week. so what you been upto? any new builds :cheesy:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

aight i made some changes to my 67 impala. decided to make it a hopper. the rims and wheels shown will not be on the car, they are just for right now. some fresh 1109's are on their way. let me know what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i don't like 67s as hoppers.... they make such great cruisers...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

truth... plus 1:1 67 parts are hard as hell to find, so nobody hops them, unrealistic...now you REALLY oughtta send it to me haha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> heres my 67 impy. just a mock up. i dont know if i should put 13's on it and save the rims for a mini truck build. idk, what you guys say? well im saving this one till i finish my sonoma or maybe for a buildoff. sonoma my main focus right now. i gotta strip off the paint from the noma. it fucked up on me :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

aight, my builds got some new shoes. now everyone is happy. i stripped bad paint of the sonoma and primered it. also i cut the bedcover to size and primered it too. thanks to the homie 06150xlt for the hook up on the cover. for now this is where im at.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im liking the 80s chev truck. the 67 looks good too


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2009, 08:24 PM~16014974
> *im liking the 80s chev truck. the 67 looks good too
> *


thanks bro. as soon as i get the noma out the way i will be in full gear with the chevy and impy. i wana do a hydraulic setup in the back for chevy truck but keep it slammed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, the rides are lookin good bro. I gotta agree and say that you shouldnt make the 67 into a hopper. Just a nice Sunday Cruiser and your good to go. But its your build. And if you are hapy with it then thats all that matters.










NOW MAKE IT A CRUISER. LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 16 2009, 11:25 PM~16005868
> *aight i made some changes to my 67 impala. decided to make it a hopper. the rims and wheels shown will not be on the car, they are just for right now. some fresh 1109's are on their way. let me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You did a really good job so far!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work so far!!! 
Love that 67 hopper. Theres one thats been around from ohio. A cleanass green one. He hops the shit outta that thang. Keep it up bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. i appreciate it. 67 stays as hopper. looks better like that if u ask me :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a 68 above! but damn!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some paint layed on the 67 today and did some motor work. let me know what you think so far. i still gotta clear n foil.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 goddang lil bro, thats a sick color! you oughta make that a cruiser fo sho.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 10:25 PM~16043080
> *:0 goddang lil bro, thats a sick color! you oughta make that a cruiser fo sho.
> *


thanks bro. maybe i will on the next 67. the reason for making it a hopper was too show off the undercarriage. i wana build another 67 or 65 slammed on some spokes with some patterns. next project??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 16 2009, 11:11 PM~16005738
> *thanks bro. as for the paint its a custom paint i made. got bored and mixed some stuff together and i got that. looks blue in the shade and gree in the sun. im throwing spokes on my 67, they coming this week. so what you been upto? any new builds :cheesy:
> *




havent been up to much. Just started my christmas break and started of right by sanding and polishing one of my cars my 40 ford gasser. Dreaded task but it came out alright. tomorrow i gotta paint the remaining parts and start puttin it together. But besides that not much. I got some other stuff to do before i really work on my own stuff. But by the end of christmas break i should have a bunch of stuff ready for paint, in paint, and a bunch of sub assemblies done.


The 67 looks good. I havent seen one as a hopper in 1:1 but see it this way. ITs plastic and your open to your imagination. No one builds 40 ford into gassers in 1:1 but mine is in 1:25 lol. Anyway keep up the good work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick paint. Did you use the airbrush on it?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2009, 11:58 PM~16043879
> *Sick paint. Did you use the airbrush on it?
> *


thanks and no. i used rattle can. testors enamel from michaels. it came out pretty clean for a can if u ask me.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn spray can testors. DAMN that came out nice. The testors enamel always runs on me. So i use the one coat lol. Nice and smooth tho


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Dec 22 2009, 10:51 PM~16064653
> *damn spray can testors. DAMN that came out nice. The testors enamel always runs on me[/COLOR]. So i use the one coat lol. Nice and smooth tho
> *



:yessad: :yessad: you got that right. i cant even see my mold lines on it no more. thats the only thing the made me upset bout the paint job i did


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> got some paint layed on the 67 today and did some motor work. let me know what you think so far. i still gotta clear n foil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i was thinking bout it. i got some testors green flake. now im tempted :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 23 2009, 01:09 PM~16069215
> *:yessad:  :yessad: you got that right. i cant even see my mold lines on it no more. thats the only thing the made me upset bout the paint job i did
> *




damn. Yeah the enamel is supposed to be a waste of money unless you buy the air brush bottles. I have only 3 cars that have a good testors enamel paint job. one being a slingshot dragster in the same shade of blue as your impala, one of my 60 chevy trucks, and a 41 willys. Those are the only ones that came out good the others were all stripped repainted.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro that paint job came out sick for a spray can


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 23 2009, 10:14 PM~16073662
> *Dam bro that paint job came out sick for a spray can
> *


X2
Keep the progress comin on this one bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks guys. been busy lately. ima spend 2 days in tj so i wont be building till like saturday or maybe even friday. i need to bust out the airbrush and finish the other side of the frame. the silver enamel is really sensative, so ima let it dry for a few days. then the 76 chevy might go to paint and i got a sonoma kit i wana enter for the buildoff as well along with the chevy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 23 2009, 10:10 PM~16074772
> *thanks guys. been busy lately. ima spend 2 days in tj so i wont be building till like saturday or maybe even friday. i need to bust out the airbrush and finish the other side of the frame. the silver enamel is really sensative, so ima let it dry for a few days. then the 76 chevy might go to paint and i got a sonoma kit i wana enter for the buildoff as well along with the chevy.
> *


Hey fool, what part of TJ you goin to??


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 11:11 PM~16074786
> *Hey fool, what part of TJ you goin to??
> *


i dont know how to spell it but ima be in da wycuda area.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

or maybe its spelled ycura?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know where your at.
Im in Villa Fontana, between Florido and Muriano near the Otay crossing.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2009, 12:03 AM~16075172
> *I know where your at.
> Im in Villa Fontana, between Florido and Muriano near the Otay crossing.
> *


sick man. w could probably meet up. i dont drive and my momo wont let me walk alone so u would probably have to find me. lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

here a reference brotha , AMERICAN WOMAN IS A FINE XAMPLE OF BODYLINE PATTERNS :cheesy: either way i knw itl come out tight


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2009, 12:33 AM~16075404
> *here a reference brotha , AMERICAN WOMAN IS A FINE XAMPLE OF BODYLINE PATTERNS  :cheesy: either way i knw itl come out tight
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. thats a badass 67 right there. dam, now i wana do patterns on the whole car


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 28 2009, 01:09 PM~16111374
> *
> 
> 
> ...




was up brotha stop playing with your bike and build again :biggrin: Got anything else done? 

Also happy new year


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 7 2010, 09:30 PM~16220752
> *was up brotha stop playing with your bike and build again :biggrin:  Got anything else done?
> 
> Also happy new year
> *


wasup sdrodder. just got back from palm springs last night so i gotta do alot of work. my plans are to try to get that stepside sonoma ive been working on in paint, gotta strip da paint on the impala and the 76 chevy :uh: paint went on to heavy so you cant see any trim lines. whata bout you man, whats been going on?


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet bike dude! I ride too mainly track but some trails and street as well.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

there are tracks?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 8 2010, 09:03 PM~16231474
> *Sweet bike dude! I ride too mainly track but some trails and street as well.
> *


thanks man. i love this bike even though the price tag was at $670. built just for what i love to ride which is street and park. rides hella smooth since i got some new tires. i got two 2.3 fit faf's inflated at 110 psi.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 8 2010, 11:51 AM~16225789
> *wasup sdrodder. just got back from palm springs last night so i gotta do alot of work. my plans are to try to get that stepside sonoma ive been working on in paint, gotta strip da paint on the impala and the 76 chevy :uh:  paint went on to heavy so you cant see any trim lines. whata bout you man, whats been going on?
> *



nothin much i think i should update my thread lol. I got a few things done and started. U know the usual. Polished on of my cars that should be done on the weekend started another one which should be done in a week or 2. Also been stocking up on kits again :biggrin: Give me a couple mins i post up my stuff i been messing around with


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

after a long rest and weeks of bmx i got some motivation today to continue my work. still got lots a work. it hit me today that the impala looks rediculos as a hopper so i slamed the ass. gotta strip da paint and repaint. same color, just not gonna put coats on as thick. primered the s-10 to see my flaws and what i gotta fix. started mocking up the rear end to see what i wana do. lmk what ya guys think


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16482403
> *after a long rest and weeks of bmx i got some motivation today to continue my work. still got lots a work. it hit me today that the impala looks rediculos as a hopper so i slamed the ass. gotta strip da paint and repaint. same color, just not gonna put coats on as thick. primered the s-10 to see my flaws and what i gotta fix. started mocking up the rear end to see what i wana do. lmk what ya guys think
> 
> 
> ...


the 67 is looking nice so far,cant wait to see it done! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 67 looks damn good bro. That S Dime is lookin better and better everytime homie.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys, just wants me to build more. oh and the reason i havent been around for a while, well i blame this right here








lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

a long forgotten build is reserected and finished. some parts got damaged or lost so it might not look to good. but here it is. i think it looks pretty good. lmk what u guys think :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty bad ass. Nice color choice for it too!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work bro, very clean ride


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

its about time man lol. Im lovin this build man. A really nice and the color is a great choice. Nice job bro.


----------

